# May Beauty Favourites! (Mostly drugstore)



## Cindy Luc (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello everyone! I just started a new beauty channel and would love for you to check it out  below is my may favourites video. Please like the video if you enjoy it & subscribe if you like my videos! thank you! )


----------

